# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç`është deja vu?

## KACAKU

Ju eshte dukur ndonjehere ne ndonje skene qe jetoni,sikur e keni pare,ose jetuar edhe njehere me pare?!!
Mos u lodhni ta gjeni,se kur e keni jetuar,thjeshte kishit nje Dejavu 
Ky eshte nje fenomen,qe brenda sekondes na shpie diku ne te kaluaren dhe kthehemi perseri.
Akoma ky fenomen ngelet i pashpiegueshem nga shkenca,sepse asnje nuk eshte i sigurte,per arsyen qe shkakton kete fenomen kaq interesant e te cuditshem!

----------


## TironciScrub

DEJAVU....mos ma kujto aman. kur kam qene ne fillore kisha shume te tilla dhe mendoja se dicka nuk ishte ne rregull tru. per nje kohe mendoja se isha ndoshta i cmendur !
akoma kam te tilla por tani nuk me bejne aq shume pershtypje. eshte nje ndjenje shume e cuditshme qe nuk zgjat me teper se disa sekonda (2 apo 3). gjate ketij fenomeni te duket sikur ngjarjet e atij momenti i ke jetuar me pare, dhe te rikujtohen ne te njejten kohe qe ato po ndodhin.

truri i njeriut eshte shum komplex dhe qeniet njerezore perdorin vetem nje perqindje minimale te tij.

pyetja ime eshte kjo : PO SIKUR NE TE ISHIM NE GJENDJE TE PARASHIKONIM TE ARDHMEN ? POR AKOMA NUK E KEMI USHTRUAR KETE PRIVILEGJ I CILI  ESHTE NE FAZAT E TI "PRIMITIVE" .

----------


## Puhiza

Ndoshta nje dite ne do mund dhe te parashikojme te ardhmen. Edhe pse une jam kunder ketij fenomeni. Eshte misteri ai qe e mban gjalle jeten, duhet te jete dicka e pazbuluar, dicka qe na terheq ne marrine e vet, 
Po ti dime te gjitha?! Nuk e di?! Do me dukej kot fare, s'do kishte me kuptim.
Sa i perket "deja vu", edhe mua me ka ndodhur qe ne rrethana te caktuara, ne shoqerine e personave te caktuar, kam nje ndjesi te cuditshme, me duket sikur cdo gje qe po me ndodh ne ato 5-6 sekonda, e kam jetuar nje here me pare, komplet fragmentin kohor dhe vendor e kam pare njehere, dhe bej cudi me veten ne ato caste qe si ka mundesi qe ndodhem dy here ne te njejten situate. Une vazhdoj ta quaj vegim te cuditshem dhe nuk e shpjegoj dot. Gjeja e pare qe me vjen ndermend eshte te mendoj dhe per nje jete eventuale qe mund te kem jetuar me pare, per nje jete tjeter, ku di une..........
nejse\

----------


## Mina

Une mendoj se edhe e ardhmja egziston por ne nje plan tjeter. Ajo eshte e piketuar nga nje energji e panjohur per ne. Ndoshta konstatohet me nje tjeter shqise qe ne nuk e disponojme.

----------


## krispi

Mbaj mend qe kemi pyetur zyshen e psikologjise per kete fenomen ( atehere nuk e dinim qe quhesh dejavu). 
Ajo na e shpjegoi si dicka normale qe ndodh kur sinjale te jashtme kalojne neper te njejtat brazda te trurit dhe  i japin atij mesazhe te  ngjashme.
E kam fiksuar pergjigjen e saj se edhe une e kam patur shume problem kur isha i vogel, me pelqente te besoja se ishin prova te jetes time te meparshme.

Krispi

----------


## armandovranari

une kam nje lloj shpjegimi per dejavu-ne.  - sipas meje-

idene e kohes ne e kemi vetem me ane te mendimit, sikur mendimi te mos ekzistonte nuk do ekzistonte koha. 

 Ne nje rast dejavuje per ate moment kemi nje shkeputje ne mendim,nje lloj si nje luhatje tensioni ose shkeputje korrenti ne telat elektrike. nuk e di pse ndodh.
pra ne ate moment qe na ndodh kjo shkeputje ne fillin e mendimin(qe na shoqeron tere jeten-mendim -ketu kuptoj mendimet si pasoje e cdo kontakti me jashte ose brenda nesh, komunikim i panderprere,ndergjegjesim i panderprere per situatat qe ndodhemi) koha pushon se ekzistuari, ky cast eshte i pakohe, eshte infinit dhe zero njekoheshit, dhe ne duke qene pothuajse ne te njejten situate sic ishim perpara se te na ndodhe  kujtojme se kjo e dyta pas dejavu-se eshte situata qe ishim ne fillim ndersa  ajo e para nje casti ka qene DIKUR! , shume kohe me pare, sepse po ta vini re ne pergjithesi na krijohet ideja se e kemi perjetuar nje cast te tille me pare por nuk e kemi te qarte kur.

Pra eshte i njejti cast, ne nuk kemi kujtime nga ndo nje e kaluar, eshte po i njejti cast i ndare me dysh nga nje cast tjeter, i cili ngaqe eshte i pakohe na krijon nje boshllek e na ngaterron.

----------


## huggos

Une nuk e di nese rasti im quhet Dejavu,

..por dicka e tille me ka ndodhur shpesh dhe  madje me ndergjegjie te plote.

Kam vene re, se ne nje moment me jane shfaqur gjera qe diku i kisha pare.. por ne te njejten kohe isha ne gjendje te parashikoja edhe gjerat qe do te ndodhnin duke thene.. ja tani do te trokase dera.. apo tani do te vije filani, dhe keshtu ndodhte !!!

Mos jam gje profet e se kam marre vesh akoma..  :perqeshje: 

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Shpesh here kur jam duke biseduar me disa njerez me duket sikur ate moment (dmth. ate muhabet me ata persona ne ate vend) e kam bere dhe nje here tjeter.
Me sa kam pyetur kjo gje i ndodh dhe njerezve te tjere.
Do doja te pyes ata qe kane nje pervoje te tille ose ata qe studjojne per psikologji si shpjegohet kjo gje??
falemiNDERit

----------


## Mina

Edhe mua me ka ndodhur shume vite me pare dhe shume rralle por mendoja se kisha probleme me veten dhe nuk e kam konsumuar me askend kete, ndonse sekuencat e shkurtera ishin plotesisht reale. Me duket se eshte trajtuar edhe nje here ky fenomen. Truri paska shume mistere. Gjithsesi te ndjekim pjesmarresit e tjere.

----------


## edspace

Mina, njerëzit me probleme mendore ndalohen në forum.  :buzeqeshje: 
Më shkrive së qeshuri. 

Qënkemi budallallepsur të tërë më duket. Ndonjëherë i kaloj dhe unë ato sekuenca dhe më bën të humbas në mendime për disa minuta duke kërkuar një shpjegim. Këto sekuenca janë kaq të rralla sa shumicën e rasteve ja hedh fajin pagjumësisë ose mësimeve të shkollës dhe nuk e vras mëndjen shumë. Herë të tjera kur sekuencat janë më të forta ngelem i habitur. Nuk mund ta di se çfarë do ndodhë para se të ndodhë por pasi ndodh sikur vërtetohet një memorje e vjetër.

Siç tha dhe Mina truri është i komplikuar dhe shkencëtarët dinë shumë shumë pak për mënyrën si funksionon. Sekuenca të tilla që ndodhin tek njerëzit i kam parë të ekzagjeruara në disa filma. Biles edhe tek filmi Matrix përfshihet një skenë ku aktori përjeton një sekuencë dy herë brënda pak sekondash (macja kalon dy here). Kuptohet që hollivudi i ekzagjeron gjërat por mendoj se dhe krijuesit e filmit janë bazuar pikërisht mbi këtë fenomen që po bisedojmë. 

Më posht mund të lexoni dhe shpjegimin e deja-vu nga enciklopedia Encarta. Për ata që nuk dinë anglisht, me pak fjalë thotë që ky fenomen ndodh si pasojë e disa momenteve kyçe në  kohën e tanishme (reale) që shkaktojnë rikujtesën e një eksperience të ngjashme në të shkuarën.  Kombinimi i kujtimeve  të së shkruarës me kohën e tanishme shkakton këtë ndjenjë ngjashmërie aq të fortë sa njerëzit konfuzohen dhe mendojnë se është e njëjta eksperiencë. 





> 1  Déjà Vu and Jamais Vu 
> 
> The sense of déjà vu (French for seen before) is the strange sensation of having been somewhere before, or experienced your current situation before, even though you know you have not. One possible explanation of déjà vu is that aspects of the current situation act as retrieval cues that unconsciously evoke an earlier experience, resulting in an eerie sense of familiarity. Another puzzling phenomenon is the sense of jamais vu (French for never seen). This feeling arises when people feel they are experiencing something for the first time, even though they know they must have experienced it before. The encoding specificity principle may partly explain jamais vu; despite the overt similarity of the current and past situations, the cues of the current situation do not match the encoded features of the earlier situation. 
> Ky material është shkëputur nga enciklopedia Encarta. 
> Shtypni "deja-vu" në kutinë e kërkimit te http://encarta.msn.com/ për më shumë informacion.



Personalisht mendoj se shpjegimi më lart qëndron për shumicën e rasteve por fakti që shkenca nuk mund të shpjegojë shumë fenomene të tjera si psh ëndrrat, lidhja e ngushtë e mëndjeve binjake dhe shumë gjëra të tjera më lë të dyshoj se mund të ketë dhe shpjegim më të saktë. 

U zgjata pak si shumë që të bindet Mina që nuk është me probleme mendore dhe që të mos tallen këta psikologët e tjerë të forumit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Për akoma më shumë hollësi
http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~mdlee/dejavu.htm

Vetëm për ata që kuptojnë anglisht.

----------


## Mina

Mina, njerëzit me probleme mendore ndalohen në forum. 
Më shkrive së qeshuri. 

--------------------------------
Meqenese eshte keshtu  te japim doreheqjen te dy sepse qenkemi shoke!!!
Kjo tregon qe kemi mendje te sofistikuar.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Pjesemarja juaj e beri me interesante kete teme...

Vec shpjegimeve shkencore ekzistojne dhe shpjegimet e tjera, fetare-medium-magjike etj.

Nje here dikush me kishte thene qe ato gjera qe te perseriten (ne trurin tend) i ke rijetuar naten. Sipas tij, kur njerezit flejne, shpirtrat e tyre dalin nga trupat e tyre dhe takojne shpirtrat e njerezve te tyre te dashur. Keshtu shume here njerezit pa kuptuar bejne muhabet me njerezit e tyre te dashur , per te njejtat gjera qe bisedonin shpirtrat e tyre. Ose shpirtrat jane ato qe derguan keta njerez ne ate bisede te kryer me pare. Prandaj keto momente "rikujtese" nuk te vijne me njerez qe i shef per here te pare por vetem me njerezit e tu te aferm. Ata njerez qe i vine keto ikona "rijetimi te nje ngjarjeje" duhet te jene me te zhvilluar psiqikisht, ose jane me te lidhur me shpirtin e tyre.

Nejse.. une besoje qe "rijetimi i nje ngjarjeje" (me tru) eshte dicka qe vet truri jon krijon, dmth. pa asnje shkak bindes neve na duket vet sikur ate cast e kemi jetuar dhe here tjeter.
Zoti e di me se miri.falemiNDERit

----------


## Nuh Musa

nje keshille per ata qe perjetojn deja-vu (me siguri shumica e juaj), mos na beheni ne ato momente "profeta" e te mendoni se jeni te sigurte ta parashikoni ndodhine qe vijon. Eshte CDOHERE gabim!!!

Une mendoj se keto perjetime jane thjesht reakcione te trurit, pa ndonje domethenje te thelle. 
Se paku nuk kam ndegjuar deri sot te kete njeri qe mund ta kontrolloj nje sitaute te tille, psh. ta perseris ate (gje qe tek enderrat eshte e mundur, psh. nje ender te nates se sontme ta VAZHDOSH edhe naten e neserme, apo ndoshta edhe ju vet e keni perjetuar, nese duke pare nje ender te del gjumi, dhe endera eshte aq e bukur, saqe me nje intensitet te madh deshire don ta vazhdosh, endera perseri ne disa raste vazhdohet, une vet kam mundur disa here te perjetoj gjera te tilla!!!).

Sidoqofte reakcioni i trurit mvaret nga gjendja trupore dhe psikosociale, nese njeriu eshte ne stress te madh, mund te ndodh qe truri te reagoj pa kontrolle. Si duket deja vu perjetime jane ndoshta nje "shkarkim" i barres psikike ne momentin e perjetimit, nje reakcion instinktiv.

Edhe enderrat jane çlodhje e trurit, mendoj se ne te njejten kategori po bie edhe deja-vu perjetimi.

Flm

----------


## edspace

Kur ti vetë nuk ke ndjerë "deja-vu" atëherë nuk mund të argumentosh për vlerën që ka. Asnjeri nuk tha që personi mund të kontrollojë të ardhmen por ndjenja e riperjetimit është e pamohueshme. Fakti që kjo dukuri ka tërhequr vëmëndjen e shkencëtarëve tregon që është diçka serioze dhe jo vetëm një lajthitje e trurit. 

Disa ëndrra kanë domethënie apo jo? 
Disa ëndrra të lënë me gojë hapur kur ato bëhen realitet në të ardhmen. Një profesor psikologjie që më ka dhënë mësim na shpjegoi të gjitha argumentat shkencore të të mëdhenjve por në fund të klasës tha që disa ëndrra (nga vetë eksperienca e tij) janë të pashpjegueshme jo vetëm nga përmbajta por dhe nga lidhja që ato kanë me realitetin e të ardhmes. 

Pra shkenca është shumë mbrapa kur flasim për trurin dhe shumë gjëra janë të panjohura. Pa gjetur një lidhje llogjike nuk mund të thuash që deja vu është vetëm një lajthitje e trurit shkaktuar nga stresi.

----------


## Nuh Musa

Kush tha se nuk kam perjetuar nje gje te tille???, shumica e njerezise perjetojn kete, statistikat thuan gati 70-80 % i njerezise. 

Me se shumti perjetime te tilla kane njerezit e arsimuar, gje qe me mbeshtet mua, kur them se stressi eshte nje nder shkaktaret. 

Flm

PS: enderra eshte ne krahasim me deja vu nje gje tjeter, une e kombinova vetem me faktin e çlodhjes. Dihet se truri kur enderron çlodhet, por enderra ne krahasim me deja-vu ka nje permbajtje te gjate (edhe pse zgjat shkurt), kurse deja vu eshte i shkurter dhe kap vetem nje situate te vogel, nje moment, kurse ne enderr mund terre boten ta shetisis.

----------


## Mina

Thuhet se endrra me e gjate perjetohet vetem ne 7 sekonda.

----------


## MtrX

Kjo quhet deja vu 
dhe perderisa mua me ndodh shpesh nje gje e tille (kjo eshte nje gabim ne konfiguracionin e matrix  :buzeqeshje: ) besoj se u ndodh te gjitheve. mund te shikosh dhe dy mace te zeza identike te kalojne si te filmi qe eshte i preferuari im kuptohet the Matrix se the Matrix reloaded ishte pak komercial. Po dy mace te zeza nuk i kam pare akoma si te filmi  :ngerdheshje:  
ReSpEkT

----------


## StormAngel

Te nderuar, kjo eshte nje analize e bere nga une ne lidhje me deja vu si fenomen. Analizat jane bere duke lexuar libra shkencore dhe revista mbi kete fenomen dhe duke akumuluar njohuri te pergjithshme mbi kete ceshtje, vendosa te hap nje teme debati lidhur me deja vu-ne. Shpresoj t`ju pelqej.

Te sigurte jeni, kjo ju ka ndodhur edhe me pare, e keni perjetuar edhe me pare. Me te njejtat detaje, ne te njejtin vend, me te njejtit persona. Ndjenja ju merr per nje cast dhe zgjat shume pak. Por perderisa jeni ne ate ndjenje, sikurse humbeni ne kohe-dikund mes te kaluares dhe te tashmes.
Kur t`ju kaploj ndjenja e "deja vu", ju duket se ja, do mundeni te kujtoheni se ku dhe kur e keni perjetuar ate ngjarje me pare. Po ne ate moment qe mendoni se gjithcka do t`ju klarifikohet, ndjenja ngadale fillon te humbet. Ne fund, ajo zhduket komplet.

Gjithkush nga ne ka qene ne situate te ketille, e quajtur ne frengjisht si "deja vu" (vec e pare). Ndonjehere ajo na vjen ne formen e "deja vecu" (vec e perjetuar me pare) apo ne formen "deja lu" (vec e lexuar me pare).Psikiatri Verner Nep gati 20 vjet ka studiuar kete fenomen, i cili eshte i vjeter sa edhe njeriu.
Tolstoj, Dikens, Frojd dhe shume emra tjere te medhenj kane futur gishtat ne sqarimin e ketij fenomeni. Dhe normalisht, perpjekjet per sqarimin e ketij fenomeni jane te pafudnme.

Ju si e perjetoni kete fenomen?? Keni ndonje sqarim apo teori ne lidhje me deja vu??

Pergaditi: Mirsad Asani

(tema vazhdon)

----------


## D&G Feminine

Per mua eshte shume i prekshem ky fenomen "deja vu", sepse e perjetoj shpesh. Nuk kam lexuar ne fakt per kete fenomen.

Stormi "deja" dmth "tashme" ne frengjisht, dmth "deja vu" - "e pare tashme" etj. Me ate "vec" po ia ndryshon kuptimin kesaj fjale  :buzeqeshje:

----------

